# Extra Spacing Above Footnotes in Word 2007



## JayhawkBrandon (Mar 28, 2008)

I am having a frustrating problem with Word 2007. On some pages in my 15 page document (every page with footnotes) I am getting about a paragraph sized space above footnotes. I cannot delete the space, and when I move the text from the next page up it just skips above the footnote. This only happens on 2 or 3 of the pages.

Any ideas?

Here is a screenshot: 


http://imagecloset.com/view11/3677a5ecc62f12d8524ce35e9ed727a6/footnote.png

and here is a screenshot of the very next page.



Note that I have show non-printing characters on


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Have you looked into turning off the "Widow and Orphan Control?"


----------



## JayhawkBrandon (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi,

I just changed this setting and nothing happened. I also highlighted the paragraph and tried the same setting (turning that off) but no change. I also tried "keep with next" and that seemed to fix one paragraph, but won't affect the others.


----------



## JayhawkBrandon (Mar 28, 2008)

any other ideas?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

It also can bump paragraphs to the next page when it cannot fit all of the footnote info in the prior page. Did it do this?


----------



## JayhawkBrandon (Mar 28, 2008)

Jimr, 

Thanks for the reply. I am not sure if that is happening. I do have some really long footnotes (with URLs in them). One page 3, I have four footnotes that take up 8 lines. The next page has the big paragraphed size space.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I may be wrong (I am sure jimr will tell me if I am  ) but I think that the size of a header or footer is determined by the largest of them - and all headers/footers are the same size. So if you have a largest one that is 8 lines long, another with just two lines in it will have 6 empty lines. I really don't think that you can change that - as long as they remain headers/footers.


----------



## JayhawkBrandon (Mar 28, 2008)

Unfortunately that doesn't seem to be the case, because some of the footnotes are only 2 lines tall. This is something else entirely, and it is driving me batty. I have spent hours on the phone with Microsoft to no avail. Does anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

I have noticed on occasion when working with word 2007, it sometimes decides to adjust the spacing above and below a paragraph. Just make sure this spacing is set to 0.
-page layout
-spacing
Worth checking out.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Maybe the suggestion in this thread may work for you:
http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/649882-word-2007-line-spacing-above.html


----------



## JayhawkBrandon (Mar 28, 2008)

These spaces show up even in the middle of paragraphs, where teh big space just interrupts a sentence.


----------



## JayhawkBrandon (Mar 28, 2008)

Would anyone be willing to look at the actual document?


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Sure JayhawkBrandon. Just post it, can have a look.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Yes - I would be interested in seeing it as well.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

You voyuers you. I guess I will join the party and say that I would like to see it as well.


----------



## JayhawkBrandon (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry about the delay in posting, we have finals.

Here is a copy/paste from one early version of a document with the problem. This should illustrate the problem I am having. There are only 2 pages, but the first page has the large space.

http://www.box.net/shared/fe413vuf4o


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

It seems to be something with the document itself. When I copy and paste the document into another the spacing goes away while still retaining all the footnotes.


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

Does this help?

http://wordtips.vitalnews.com/Pages/...Separator.html


----------



## JayhawkBrandon (Mar 28, 2008)

The same problem occurs for me when I copy and paste, and usually won't go away even when I change margins to something really high then back to normal. That link doesn't work for me, but if it has to do with footnote divider spacing, that doesn't help the problem I think. This only occurs on random pages, not the whole document.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry about the link, let's try again with this. Lots of info on Footnotes.

http://wordtips.vitalnews.com/resul...000000;GFNT:0000FF;GIMP:0000FF;FORID:11&hl=en


----------



## JayhawkBrandon (Mar 28, 2008)

Plantsman said:


> Sorry about the link, let's try again with this. Lots of info on Footnotes.
> 
> http://wordtips.vitalnews.com/resul...000000;GFNT:0000FF;GIMP:0000FF;FORID:11&hl=en


Looked through those, and I can't find anything. When I spoke with microsoft over the phone, one of the people I spoke with talked about the footnote continuation notice. He showed me that there was a paragraph marker there, and that I should delete it. However, it turns out that that paragraph symbol is always shown in that space, and it cannot be deleted.


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

Just found this Macro for deleting Footnotes if you want to give it a try

-------------------------------------------------------

Sub BanishFootnotes()
Dim iFNCount As Integer
Dim J As Integer
iFNCount = ActiveDocument.Footnotes.Count
For J = iFNCount To 1 Step -1
ActiveDocument.Footnotes(J).Delete
Next J
End Sub


----------



## JayhawkBrandon (Mar 28, 2008)

Plantsman said:


> Just found this Macro for deleting Footnotes if you want to give it a try
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Would this just delete all of the footnotes? I tried the copy/paste the whole document and parts of the document and the problem won't go away.


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

JayhawkBrandon said:


> Would this just delete all of the footnotes?


Yes.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry I copied and pasted the text in Word 2003 and it was fine. It seems to be a 2007 issue.


----------

